# Anesthesia and Medical Direction



## jlherndon (Aug 9, 2011)

When Anesthesia(MD) is providing medical direction; is the Anesthesiologist required to sign the anesthesia document in addition to the CRNA. Looking for more information regarding documentation for our Anesthesia group. I have reviewed the Medicare guidelines; it is not clear to me but based on my understanding as long a the pre-anesthesia is completed by the Anesthesia over seeing the CRNA; that is ok. 


Jennie


----------



## aschaeve (Aug 10, 2011)

We have our Anesthesiologists sign, because that are overseeing what the CRNA is doing.  They are still responsible for the care of the patient.  The Anesthesiologist is required to be present for the induction and emergence of the patient, and be available for immediate treatement of emergencies.

Hope this helps.

Alicia, CPC


----------



## Lassal423 (Sep 14, 2011)

*Bill for both MD & CRNA?*

Do you Anesthesia Experts bill for both the Anesthesiologist and CRNA services during the procedure?  Do most insurance companies allow/pay for both?

Thank you!
Lora


----------

